# 2nd and 3rd Axis, Levelling to the bow or the String



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

try looking at hamskea leveler, tom.g had a thread on there about just how to do this check it out.........


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

The riser is the answer.

But first you need to address cam lean. I am told that Hoyt has issues there because of the "Y" cable.

Then fix center shot, nock height, rest location. 

Get it paper tuned first. Bare shaft and fletched shaft bullet holes. (IMO)

I set mine 2nd and 3rd with a torpedo level and a carpenters "T" square mounted in a bench vice.

I then took the bow to a shop, they used their expensive tools and told me it was spot on perfect.

There is a "Stickey" up near the top of this page called Third Axis which helped me immensely. Thanks also to Sonny who was very patient with me.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Hamskea Archery is also on YouTube. Theres 4 or 5 videos about sight leveling. Worth watching.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks, threetoe.

As Hoyt having issues because of their floating yoke, I never worried about it. nuts&bolts and other have great instructions and maybe make people think too hard...or too much. Okay, setting either the 2nd or 3rd axis is not all that difficult. I've set both rather sloppily (fast as in down and dirty) and all worked fine. 2nd axis, put bow in vice, level with string level, move scope up or down so bubbly in scope and bubble on string match. 3rd axis, bow in vice, lean bow forward and use carpenter's level to reach across both limbs, set bubble to zero. Lean bow back and repeat with carpenter's level and check scope bubble. Okay, you may have to tweak and repeat a couple of times.

Okay again, bow tuning is not hard, people make it hard. Common sense will take you where you need to go. Example; Started working at a bow shop to ease the hardship of boredom (retirement for ya). Person brings in a basket case - really. Person wanted it put together so he could sell it. The bow was in pieces and old enough to vote so instructions were far and few between - basically no one knew jack. I put it together, twice, first time being bassakwards (there's a word for you). Finally got the old Pearson target bow together and tuned (blue riser w white limbs)(steel cables, wheelie, guide rods are two long "U" rods and adjustable cushion button with flipper rest. No sights, fingers and one of the finest bows I ever played with. I bought the bow for $25.00. Told someone how good the bow shot and then showed him. I made the mistake of putting a price on it.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

What Sonny said. Especially BASSAKWARDS !!

+++


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Hoytalpha35 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Trying to find info for setting up my bows 2nd and 3rd axis. I understand the concepts of the axis what I am unsure of is 'When setting the 2nd axis should I be making my bow level and adjust the sight to that' or 'Set the bowstring to level and then level my sight'. I am shooting a hoyt alphamax 35 and the string has some angle in relation to the bow riser. My thought is to set the string totally level so that when the bow is shot, the string moves in a perfect vertical plane towards the target.
> 
> Thanks,


Leveling the site bubble to the riser (or string--I use the riser) is a 1st axis adjustment (not 2nd axis). Leveling the site bubble to the site bar (vertical segment of the site) is a 2nd axis adjustment. You do not have to shoot with a vertical bow (or string) as long as the 2nd axis of the site is set correctly.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

1st axis - bar plumb to rise and/or scope tilt (top to bottom or square to shooter)
2nd axis - bubble leveled to riser/string
3rd axis - bubble leveled to eliminate error for shooting up or down hill 
4th axis - sight frame parallel to arrow travel (horizontal adjustment)
5th axis - sight frame parallel to arrow travel (vertical adjustment)


----------

